# Rassen-Klassen-Kombis



## Gazeran (17. Februar 2011)

Hoffe das ist hier ok, da es ja kein richtiger Guide ist.

Halli Hallo liebe Buffies,
da ich immer wieder neue Threads sehe, wie zum Beispiel "need tipps für rasse+klasse" oder ähnliches, habe ich mich entschieden die besten Klassen-Rassen-Kombinationen zusammenzufassen.
In der Hoffnung, dass morgen nicht wieder so ein Thread gemacht wird 
Die folgenden Kombinationen sind für PvE gedacht, im PvP gelten andere "Richtlinien".

*Der mit dem Schießeisen tanzt (Jäger):*

*Horde:*
Höchstmögliche Waffe ist ein Bogen:
Trolle > Goblins > Orks > Blutelfen > Tauren = Untote
Höchtmögliche Waffe ist KEIN Bogen:
Goblins > Orks > Trolle > Blutelfen > Tauren = Untote
Tierherschafft ist die Spezialisierung:
Orks > Goblins > Trolle > Blutelfen > Tauren = Untote

*Allianz:*
Höchstmögliche Waffe ist eine Schusswaffe:
Worgen = Zwerge > Draenai > Menschen = Nachtelfen
Höchstmögliche Waffe ist KEINE Schusswaffe:
Worgen > Draenai > Zwerge > Menschen = Nachtelfen


*Frostfeuerschleudern (Magier):*

*Horde:*
Orks > Troll > Goblin > Blutelfen > Untote

*Allianz:*
Gnome > Draenei > Worgen > Menschen = Nachtelfen = Zwerge

*
Die Zehnkämpfer (Druiden):
*
*Horde:*
Katze/Eule/Baum:
Trolle > Tauren
Tank:
Tauren > Trolle
*
Allianz:*
Katze/Eule/Baum:
Worgen > Nachtelfen
Tank:
Nachtelfen > Worgen

*
Meuchelmörder (Schurken):*
*
Horde:*
Goblins > Orks > Trolle > Blutelfen > Untote

*Allianz:*
Worgen > Gnome = Menschen = Zwerge > Nachtelfen


*Elementare Verbündete (Schamanen):*
*
Horde:*
Verstärker:
Orks > Trolle > Goblins > Tauren
Wiederherstellung:
Goblins > Troll > Orks > Tauren
Elementar:
Orks > Trolle > Goblins > Tauren

*Allianz:*
Verstärker:
Draenei = Zwerge
Wiederherstellung und Elementar:
Draenei > Zwerge


*Bubble+Ruhestein! (Paladin):*

*Horde:*
Heilig und Vergeltungs:
Blutelfen > Tauren
Schutz:
Tauren > Blutelfen

*Allianz*:
Heilig:
Menschen > Draenei > Zwerge
Vergeltung und Schutz:
Zwerge > Draenei = Menschen


*Gottesanbeter (Priester):*

*Horde:*
Heilig und Disziplin:
Goblins > Trolle > Blutelfen > Tauren = Untote
Schatten:
Trolle > Goblins > Blutelfen > Tauren = Untote

*Allianz:*
Heilig und Disziplin:
Gnome > Menschen > Draenei > Worgen > Zwerge = Nachtelfen
Schatten:
Menschen > Draenei > Worgen > Gnome > Zwerge = Nachtelfen


*CHAAAAAARGE! (Krieger):*

*Horde:*
Furor und Waffen:
Goblins > Orks > Trolle > Blutelfen > Untote = Tauren
Schutz:
Tauren > Orks > Blutelfen > Goblins > Trolle > Untote

*Allianz:*
Furor und Waffen:
Worgen > Draenei > Zwerge = Menschen > Gnome = Nachtelfen
Schutz:
Nachtelfen > Zwerge > Draenei > Worgen > Menschen > Gnome


*Dämonologen (Hexenmeister):*

*Horde:*
Orks > Troll > Goblin > Blutelfen > Untote

*Allianz:*
Gnome > Worgen > Menschen = Zwerge


*Die Lebenden Toten (Todesritter):*

*Horde:*
Frost und Unheilig:
Orks > Goblins > Trolle > Blutelfen > Untote = Tauren
Blut:
Tauren > Goblins = Blutelfen > Trolle > Orks = Untote

*Allianz:*
Frost und Unheilig:
Worgen > Draenei > Menschen = Zwerge > Gnome > Nachtelfen
Blut:
Nachtelfen > Zwerge > Menschen > Draenei > Worgen > Gnome


*Die einzelnen Boni der Rassen:*

*Menschen:*
Unbeugsamkeit - Passiv	
Willenskraft um 3% erhöht

Diplomatie - Passiv	
Rufzuwachs um 10% erhöht.

Schwert-Spezialisierung - Passiv	
Waffenkunde von Schwertern und Zweihandschwertern um 3 erhöht.

Streitkolben-Spezialisierung - Passiv	
Waffenkunde von Streitkolben und Zweihandstreitkolben um 3 erhöht.

Jeder für sich - Wirkt sofort - 2 Min Abklingzeit	
Entfernt alle bewegungseinschränkenden Effekte und alle Effekte, die zum Kontrollverlust über Euren Charakter führen. Dieser Effekt belegt die gleiche Abklingzeit wie andere, ähnliche Effekte.
*
Draenei:
*Edelsteine schleifen - Passiv 
Fertigkeit "Juwelenschleifen" um 10 erhöht.

 Gabe der Naaru - Aktiv - Spontanzauber - 3 Min Abklingzeit 
Heilt das Ziel 15 Sek lang um 20% seiner Gesundheit in einer Reichweite von 40 Metern.

 Heldenhafte Präsenz - Passiv
Erhöht die Trefferchance mit allen Zaubern und Angriffen für euch um 1%.

 Schattenwiderstand - Passiv 
Verringert die Chance, dass Ihr von Schattenzaubern getroffen werdet, um 2%.
*
Gnome:
*Entfesslungskünstler - Spontanzauber - 1.5 min Abklingzeit 
Allen Effekten, die Bewegungsunfähigkeit oder eine Verringerung des Bewegungstempos verursachen, entkommen.

 Wacher Geist - Passiv 
Intelligenz um 5% erhöht.

 Arkanwiderstand - Passiv 
Verringert die Chance, dass Ihr von Arkanzaubern getroffen werdet um 2%.

Kurzklingenspezialisierung - Passiv
Waffenkunde von Dolchen und EInhandschwertern um 3 erhöht.

 Technologist - Passiv 
Ingenieurskunst-Fertigkeit um 15 erhöht.
*
Nachtelfen:
*Schattenmimik - Spontanzauber - 2 Min Abklingzeit 
Aktivieren, um in die Schatten zu schlüpfen. Verringert die Chance der Feinde, Eure Gegenwart zu entdecken. Hält an, bis die Aktion abgebrochen wird oder bis Ihr Euch bewegt. Jegliche Bedrohung gegen Feinde, die sich noch im Kampf befinden, wird bei Abbruch dieses Effekts wiederhergestellt.

 Schnelligkeit - Passiv 
Verringert die Chance, dass Ihr von Nahkampf- oder Distanzangriffen getroffen werdet um 2%.

 Irrwischgeist - Passiv 
Transformiert beim Tod in einen Irrwisch, Tempo um 50% erhöht.

 Naturresistenz - Passiv 
Verringert die Chance, dass ihr von Naturzaubern getroffen werdet, um 2%.

*Zwerge:
*Steingestalt - Spontanzauber - 3 Min Abklingzeit 
Gewährt Immunität gegenüber den Effekten 'Blutung', 'Gift' und 'Krankheit', wenn aktiviert. Zusätzlich wird der erlittene Schaden um 10% verringert. Hält 8 Sek lang an.

 Schusswaffenspezialisierung - Passiv 
Eure Chance, mit Schusswaffen einen kritischen Treffer zu erzielen, wird um 1% erhöht.

 Frostwiderstand - Passiv 
Verringert die Chance, dass Ihr von Frostzaubern getroffen werdet um 2%.

Streitkolbenspezialisierung - Passiv
Waffenkunde von Streitkolben und Zweihand-Streitkolben um 3 erhöht.

*Worgen:
*Anomalie - Passiv
Natur- und Schattenwiederstand um 41 erhöht. (auf Stufe 55, Stufe 85 pls Posten...)

Schinder - Passiv
Kürschnerfähigkeit um 15 erhöht. Gestattet es Euch, schneller zu häuten.

Finstere Pfade - Spontanzauber - 2 min Abklingzeit
Erhöht euer Bewegungstempo 10 Sekunden um zusätzliche 40%.

Wilde Hatz - 1,5 sec Cast
Euer "Rassenmount".

Zwei Gestalten - Spontanzauber - 1,5 sec Abklingzeit
Zwischen der Worgen und der Menschen Gestalt wechseln.

Garstigkeit - Passiv
Erhöht eure kritische Trefferchancce um 1%.




Quellen:
Diverse Buffed-Threads
Elite Jerks
Logisches Denken
Diverse kleine Seiten dessen URL ich nicht mehr im Kopf habe :/

Changelog:
17.2.2011 -> "Guide" erstellt
13.3.2011 -> Allianz Rassenfähigkeiten hinzugefügt
18.3.2011 -> Druide Tank fixxd
05.4.2011 -> Zwergen Racial hinzugefügt
05.9.2011 -> Draenei Juwe SKill geändert
Bitte weist mich auf Fehler hin, sodass ich diese Korrigieren kann 
Wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich auch noch die einzelnen Rassenfertigkeiten hinzufügen.


PS: Ja ich weis, wenn man Lesen kann, kann man sich das ganze auch bei der Charaktererstellung zusammenreimen? Jedoch ist es einfacher sich eine übersicht anzusehen ;D

Sooo, alles mitm iPod geschrieben, hoffe das Forum zerhaut mir die Formatierung nicht


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (17. Februar 2011)

Sehr schick  

Vorallem die Klassen "umschreibungen" ^^

Und dafür das es mitm IPod geschrieben ist sieht es top aus  Bekomme da nicht mal "Hallo" hin ^^

Vote 4 /sticky
Damit es immer sichtbar bleibt 


MFG
Pala


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2011)

Nach dem was du geschrieben hast könnte man auf einen Komplott schließen um die Verlassenen aussterben zu lassen.


----------



## Gazeran (17. Februar 2011)

Jo die Untoten haben recht sinnlose Rassenboni, wie 300% Wasseratmung oder 10 Schattenwiederstand und Kannibalismus bringt es in Raids eher nur bedingt xD

Stimmt ich sollte dazu schreiben, dass das alles für PvE gilt.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Februar 2011)

Hmm, 
entweder ich bin zu müde, um ihn zu entdecken -
oder er steckt nicht in dem Topic -

der Sinn ...

Wenn ich wissen will, welche Kombis es gibt, schaue ich einfach nur bei der Charerstellung hin ...
seltsam, da kann man genau das alles auch sehen ...
Und es ist alles Ansichtssache!

Habe nur keine Ahnung, ob dies ne offizielle Quelle ist. 

*ps. *
Und gerade wegen der Liste werden, denke ich, nun noch mehr Topics mit den üblichen Fragen eröffnet -
kein Wunder - wer soll da durchsteigen ... ich jedenfalls nicht.^

Hmm

Nacht ....


----------



## Fanatican (17. Februar 2011)

Untote kann man nich anschauen und die Bonis sin auch doof   

Exzellenter Thread


----------



## Gazeran (17. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn ich wissen will, welche Kombis es gibt, schaue ich einfach nur bei der Charerstellung hin ...
> seltsam, da kann man genau das alles auch sehen ...
> Und es ist alles Ansichtssache!


Du hast mein PS gelesen?
Dieser Thread ist dazu da, das bestmögliche aus seinem Char herauszuholen.
Klar kann man das auch bei der Char erstellung nachlesen, aber wenn du dich zwischen Troll und Ork entscheiden willst, wegen den DPS Racials, aber nicht weisst was mehr schaden macht kannst du das hier nachlesen.




Grushdak schrieb:


> Habe nur keine Ahnung, ob dies ne offizielle Quelle ist.


Hm!? Sry aber das verstehe ich nicht xD

Zu deinem edit:
Best mögliches ist links, nach rechts wirds immer "schlechter"
Werde die Liste morgen am PC Optisch aufwerten


----------



## Grushdak (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich habe alles gelesen ... klingt ja auch alles ganz nett.
Nur spiele ich das, was mir Spaß macht und nicht was in Deinen Augen bzw. aus anderen Charts am Effektivsten ist!

Ich höre ja z.B. auch nicht nur die Musik, die gerade unter den Top Ten ist, obwohl ich sie überhaupt nicht mag 

greetz


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Februar 2011)

Sieht mir nach einem klassischen Guttenberg aus. 

Wenn Du schon Copy&Paste betreibst, solltest auch die ursprünglichen Autoren erwähnen. 

Der Jägerteil stammt wortwörtlich aus Mahonis Guide.


----------



## Gazeran (17. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einem klassischen Guttenberg aus.
> 
> Wenn Du schon Copy&Paste betreibst, solltest auch die ursprünglichen Autoren erwähnen.
> 
> Der Jägerteil stammt wortwörtlich auch Mahonis Guide.


Ich habe es zwar nich per Copy und Paste eingefügt aber naja, wieso sollte ich das Rad neu erfinden wenn es schon da ist?
Unter Quellen habe ich ja angegeben "Diverse Buffed Threads" schliesst das diesen Guide nicht ein?
Ich denke Mahoni nimmt es mir nicht übel, dass ich ihn nicht Namentlich erwähnt habe.
Und ja die ganze Idee zu diesem Thread kamm mir als ich Mahonis Guide gelesen habe, dass dann in letzter zeit einige "Welche Rasse soll ich nehmen?!!?" Threads gekommen sind hat mich dann dazu gebracht diese Idee auch umzusetzen.


----------



## Chillers (17. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einem klassischen Guttenberg aus.



Danke! Musste spontan loslachen. 

Ich find´s auch Müll. *Das beste herausholen*.
Vom style her immer noch das beste sind Untote/Priester oder Untote/Hexer. Bei den 2 Rassen/Klassenkombinationen.
Man kann das natürlich auch anders sehen und darf das auch.


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Februar 2011)

Mir ist es halt gleich an der ersten Aufstellung aufgefallen, da ich besagten Guide immermal wieder zu Rate ziehe. 

Derzeit erschliesst sich mir der Sinn deines Guides nicht ganz. Es ist eine Aufstellung, welche Klasse am besten mit welcher Rasse harmonisiert. Aber wer möchte denn das wissen?

Der Anfänger? 

Der wird wohl erstmal nicht irgendwelchen theoretischen DPS/whatever-Zahlen nachhängen, die sich eh schon 5 mal geändert haben, bis er Maxlevel erreicht

Der Gelegenheitsspieler?

Der spielt, was ihm am meisten Spass macht und was cool aussieht. 

Der "Profi"?

Der würde sich vielleicht nicht nur eine schnöde Aufstellung wünschen, die ihm grad mal 2 Minuten während der Charerstellung hilft, sondern vielleicht weiterführende Links zu den von Dir eher stiefmütterlich aufgezählten Seiten.


Vielleicht wär so ein All-in-One-Guide garnicht übel. Nur eben nicht so halbherzig hinkopiert. Und dass Du es auf dem iPhone geschrieben hast, bringt Dir vielleicht ein wenig Respekt für Deine Geduld ein, aber dem Gesamtkonzept, falls Du eines hast, was über diese Auflistung hinausgeht, ist es nicht besonders dienlich.


----------



## Gazeran (17. Februar 2011)

Du hast jemanden vergessen:

Den aus Generation WotlK:
Lesen? Was ist das ich drücke das was leuchtet und will DÄMATSCH machen! Wie jetz Untote können keine schamanen werden? ICH WILL STYLE...
*Blizz hat Post*

Sry, dass musste sein.
Der Thread ist für die leute da die sich nicht entscheiden können, und genau diese VIELEN Sinnlosen Threads aufmachen.

Naja gute nacht ich geh jetz pennen


----------



## Chillers (17. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Mir ist es halt gleich an der ersten Aufstellung aufgefallen, da ich besagten Guide immermal wieder zu Rate ziehe.



Mayo? Ich möchte nicht, dass sie Dir wegen *falschen Zitierens* einen an die Kiste flicken können.
Bei Guttenberg fehlt das *von und zu*. 

*lach und sich verkrümel*


----------



## Gazeran (18. Februar 2011)

Post war nicht angemessen.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2011)

Man Gazeran, geh am besten nach Gadgetzan spielen!

Weißt Du, wie scheisse es heute war, 3 Stunden im "minusgradwarmen" Laub rumzubuddeln?
Ich weiß, daß ist für Dich genauso interessant, wie für mich, wo und warauf Du gegoogelt hast.

Du beschleunigst jedenfalls gerade mit Deiner Wortwahl Dein eigenes Topic. 

Über die paar anderen Posts konnte ich (das will was heißen^^ nein nicht) sogar schmunzeln.
Sie dienten imo zu Auflockerung Deiner Wissenschaft, die dennoch keine ist.

Gute Nacht nun ...


----------



## MayoAmok (18. Februar 2011)

Nun wein mal nicht gleich. 

Nimm mal ab morgen das iPhone. wofür es gedacht ist (telefonieren vielleicht, keine Ahnung, ich hab keins), nimm nen guten Editor her und mach Deine Liste nochmal. Gib ihr ein wenig Struktur. Setze Verweise auf Guides und einschlägige Websites. Mach was tolles draus. 

Deine Ideen mit den witzigen Klassenbezeichnungen zum Beispiel sind garnicht übel. Bloss leidet das alles unter der lieblosen Umsetzung. 



Noch ein kleines Zitat aus dem Hagakure: 'Angelegenheiten grosser Bedeutung sollten mit Gelassenheit angegangen werden. Dinge von geringer Bedeutung sollten mit Ernsthaftigkeit angegangen werden.'"


----------



## Ayuran (18. Februar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ich würde nicht für 5dps mehr (ka wie viel es wirklich sind aber net wirklich viel) mir ne andere rasse aussuchen und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das das andere leute tuen (eventuelle hardcore gamer ausgeschlossen). Normale Spieler  erstellen sich den char nach stil und nicht danach ob er jetzt potenziell 5 dps mehr machen würde wenn er ein troll statt ein ork wäre...

Thread=Schwachsinn


----------



## Potpotom (18. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einem klassischen Guttenberg aus.


Wir wissen nicht ob etwas dran ist, los, vorverurteilen wir ihn eben - Hauptsache "cool" sein! *kotz*

***

btt: Danke für den Thread... auf des die SuFu ihn öfter mal ausspuckt.


----------



## myadictivo (18. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe alles gelesen ... klingt ja auch alles ganz nett.
> Nur spiele ich das, was mir Spaß macht und nicht was in Deinen Augen bzw. aus anderen Charts am Effektivsten ist!
> 
> Ich höre ja z.B. auch nicht nur die Musik, die gerade unter den Top Ten ist, obwohl ich sie überhaupt nicht mag
> ...



sagt ja auch keiner, was du zu spielen hast. die boni sind im endeffekt doch auch nur minimal. ich würd auch keine rasse/klasse spielen die mir nicht gefällt, nur weil da 0,5% mehr dps rausspringen, ich a bißl mehr leben hab und co. ist für leute interessant die das optimum herausholen wollen


----------



## Emrath (18. Februar 2011)

Schliesse mich Potpotom an!

Hauptsache mal über Andere gemeckert und gleich in den Boden gestampft! Es hat euch keiner gebenten den Thread zu lesen!
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, die Leute hängen hier in den Foren rum und geiern geradezu darauf neue Posts zu lesen um sich im Anschluss wie Hyänen über nen Kadaver herzumachen und das Teil zu zerreißen!
Das ist echt primitiv! 
Spornt die Leute lieber mal an. Mal daran gedacht, dass es eventuell sein 1. und dank euch vielleicht letzter Guide war/ist?
Hätte gut sein können, dass er mit etwas positiver Kritik mal iwann nen Professionellen geschrieben hätte....

Gratulation, echt! Ihr werdet später mal diejenigen Rentner sein, die Tagtäglich am Zaun ihres Grundstückes stehen und über jeden und alles meckern.

So und nun dürft ihr wieder meckern, um dass zu betätigen, was ich grad geschrieben habe...

so long...


----------



## Izara (18. Februar 2011)

Die Auflistung ist nett gemacht  Danke, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast. So sieht man wenigstens auf einen Blick, was man eher wählen sollte, wenn man die Rassenboni für ne Klasse mitnehmen will. 

Allerdings.. wenn ich so draufschau, hab ich mit all meinen Blutelfen und dem Untoten Krieger irgendwie ne miese Wahl getroffen ^^ Na egal, hauptsache ich find den Char nett anzusehn XD Der einzige, der bei mir im Bezug auf die Klassen-Rassen-Boni Sinn macht, ist mein Worgen Druide


----------



## Derulu (19. Februar 2011)

Erklärt mir mal bitte einer, was an dem Taurenrassenbonus von 5% des Grundlebens (nicht mal der Ausdauer sondern des Lebens) soviel besser ist für Tanks...ich hab das so verstanden, dass ich mit 105 Leben statt mit 100 anfange...


----------



## pildaY (19. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Erklärt mir mal bitte einer, was an dem Taurenrassenbonus von 5% des Grundlebens (nicht mal der Ausdauer sondern des Lebens) soviel besser ist für Tanks...ich hab das so verstanden, dass ich mit 105 Leben statt mit 100 anfange...




Ich bin zwar Alli, aber ich glaube, dass dieser Bonus auch noch mit Lvl 85 gilt und da ist das Grundleben natürlich (aufgrund erhöhter Ausdauer) höher. 
Einfach mal 2 nackte Schutz-Krieger, Taure und Orc nebeneinander stellen und aufs Leben gucken, dann sollte das klar werden ^^


----------



## Derulu (19. Februar 2011)

pildaY schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Alli, aber ich glaube, dass dieser Bonus auch noch mit Lvl 85 gilt und da ist das Grundleben natürlich (aufgrund erhöhter Ausdauer) höher.
> Einfach mal 2 nackte Schutz-Krieger, Taure und Orc nebeneinander stellen und aufs Leben gucken, dann sollte das klar werden ^^



Wuhu 200 oder mögen es 1000 Leben mehr sein...retten mir als Tank aber sowas von den Arsch xD...dafür kommen Ocs früher aus Stun-Effekten, Trolle sind durch Vodoo-Capoeira weniger anfällig für bewegungseinschränkende Effekte UND haben eine höhere Lebensregenerationsrate(auch im Kampf)...genauso "hilfreich" xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Februar 2011)

Wieso wird der TE hier so zerpflückt?
Er hat lediglich für alle indifferenten Mitspieler zusammengefasst, was schon seit langem für Progressgamer bei der Rassen/Klassenwahl gilt. 
Und an eben diese Leute, die sich nichts aus Style o.Ä. machen, sondern nur das letzte bisschen Leistung aus ihren Charakteren holen wollen, richtet sich dieser Thread. 

Comments ala "Ich lass mir doch nicht vorschreiben, welche Klasse ich zu spielen hab" und "XY hat aber am meisten Style" zeigen hier nur, dass entweder der Post nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden wurde


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Februar 2011)

Was glaub ich einige hier nicht verstehen.

Die Liste oben besteht (ich vertraue auf den Verfasser, da ich mich nicht mit allen Klassen/Rassen auskenne) aus Tatsachen, da gibts nix zu diskutieren. Das heißt aber nicht, daß ich meine Wahl nach o.g. Liste treffen MUß!

Zum Vergleich wurden ja schon die Musikcharts genannt, wo es sich tatsächlich genauso verhält. Wenn jemand eine Liste der aktuellen Charts verfasst und Lady Gaga ist auf Platz eins, dann ist das einfach so und es gibt auch daran nix zu diskutieren. Trotzdem muß ich mir den Mist weder kaufen noch anhören.


----------



## Derulu (19. Februar 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> ...



Hm...der einzige Paladintank von Paragon (aktuell unbestreitbar die "beste" Progress-Gilde der Welt mit 7/13 HC Worldfirsts) ist Blutelfe, ist also vermutlich doch nicht so, dass "alle die das letzte bißchen Leistung aus ihren Charakteren holen wollen", das so machen  . Schutzkrieger haben die ja aktuell keinen, der DK-Tank ist Orc... Kann es nicht eher sein, dass eigentlich nur "Progress-Möchtegerns" sich heutzutage noch ganz stur an diese "Rassenboni" klammern, obwohl sie eigentlich immer weniger ausmachen?  ..außer die der beiden neuen Rassen, die sind imba, alle beide


----------



## dragonfire1803 (19. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einem klassischen Guttenberg aus.



loool der war gut


----------



## WackoJacko (21. Februar 2011)

Hmm ich muss sagen das is doch sehr subjektiv welches Volk man spielen möchte.

Ich entscheide nicht nach Max. DPS oder solchen Facts. Eher entscheide ich aus dem Bauch heraus


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Februar 2011)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Hmm ich muss sagen das is doch sehr subjektiv welches Volk man spielen möchte.
> 
> Ich entscheide nicht nach Max. DPS oder solchen Facts. Eher entscheide ich aus dem Bauch heraus



Genau deshalb ist dieser Thread nicht an dich gerichtet. 

Hier geht es nunmal nicht um persönliche Vorlieben, sondern schlicht und ergreifend um Rassen/Klassen-Kombis die sich aus PvE-Sicht am besten ergänzen.


----------



## RippedLife (21. Februar 2011)

Ich denke den Thread hätte man sofort closen und als Sticky reinmachen sollen, das dumme Geschwätz nervt langsam echt :
PS.: Ich bin Blutelf Warri, trotzdem flame ich den TE nit!


----------



## xPatze (21. Februar 2011)

Erst mal danke an den TE, sehr schön zusammengefasst 

Und ich finde es echt arm dass man hier so auf den TE losgeht, er hat doch nur nur die Rassen/Klasse-Boni zusammengefasst, noch niemandem aufgefallen wie oft Threads erstellt werden wo man fragt welche Klasse/Rasse man nehmen solle ?
Am besten einfach mal still sein wenn man nichts konstruktives zu sagen hat, so long 

LG Roqer


----------



## Gazeran (23. Februar 2011)

So, war ziemlich gereizt nachdem was hier geschrieben wurde, deswegen hab ich den Thread ne Zeitlang nichtmehr angeschaut.
Naja es freut mich, dass es doch noch einige Leute gibt denen der Thread hilft oder sie ihn hilfreich finden.
Wenn ich dann mal wieder ein bisschen Zeit habe werde ich die einzelnen Rassenbonis auflisten.

Und zum Thema Style...
Diese Liste ist nicht dafür gedacht, dass ihr einen toll aussehenden Charakter habt, sondern den besten Nutzen von seiner Rasse habt.
Woher soll ich wissen welche Rasse euch persönlich gefällt?
Ich spiele selbst einige "unsinnige" Kombinationen, aber mir gefällt der Style, z.B. ein Tauren DK mit doppelter DD Skillung, obwohl Tauren als DD überhaupt keinen Bonus geben.

Und wenn der Thread hier gepinnt werden sollte kann man ja immernoch alle Offtopic-/Flameposts löschen.


----------



## NarYethz (13. März 2011)

Finds schade, dass Blizz die Untoten-Fähigkeiten so kaput-generft hat.. klar is es jetz schön, dass kannibalismus auch mana herstellt, praktisch zum leveln.. aber naja.. so viel HP verliert man nich mehr von 1-60 und später is es eh unnötig.. und der ursprüngliche Zweck: Open-PvP is seid einführung der BGs mit 1.02 (i-was in der richtung wars  ) eh sinnlos geworden.. v.a. seit BC weil open-pvp so gut wie gar nicht mehr stattfindet.
Wille d. Verlassenen wurde so kaputgenerft, dass alles zu spät is -.- CD mit insignie suxx ja mal derbe.. der Nerf, dass man keine 3sek mehr immun gegen schlaf und verzauberung is, der war ja okay, denn vorher wars def. OP im pvp.. naja summa summarum: Undead haben nur noch stylebonus (ja, ud sind geil, basta!)

gruß


----------



## Gazeran (13. März 2011)

So habe mal die einzelnen Allianz Rassenboni hinzugefügt.
Das beste kommt zum schluss, daher wird die Horde nachgereicht!

Lok'tar Ogar!


----------



## Fritzlkong (14. März 2011)

Scheinbar ist 1% Haste ja _DER_ Stat für alle Klassen.
Was für ein unglaublicher Blödsinn.


----------



## Famenio (14. März 2011)

Also ich finde die Übersicht auch gut.
Ich habe letztens überlegt ob ich nicht aus meinem Heal-Pala eine Kuh mache, 
Ich finde die Tauren einfach Hammer so von der Art her.
Aber dann hab ich überlegt, dass ich Arkaner Strom immer auf CD halte
und das als Taure nicht habe. Deswegen hab ich es doch sein lassen
und das nur wegen dem Talent der Blutelfen


----------



## Fritzlkong (14. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Übersicht auch gut.



Wenn die Liste denn wenigstens richtig wäre, ja.


----------



## Kwatamehn (14. März 2011)

Mein Gott, jetzt hackt auf dem TE nicht so rum.

Möglicherweise sucht sich niemand nach der Liste Rasse/Klasse aus, aber es zu wissen kann auch nicht schaden.


Toll wäre es aber, wenn die wirklichen Rassenboni auch beschrieben werden.


Und so schlecht sind da einige nicht! Das kann durchaus einen Unterschied machen.


Leute, es gibt auch Spieler,Hardcore-Raider, die suchen sich ihre Berufe nach den Bonis aus - könnte man auch sagen, so einen Unterschied macht das nicht.


Orks + BM-Jäger zB -> Kochendes Blut, mal eben ein zusätzliches +AP - "Trinket"
und Befehlsgewalt -> Begleiter +5% DMG -> bei einem Fass!-Krit von 20k ist das nicht sowenig.Zumal es ja für jedliche Pet-Attacke permanent zählt!


----------



## Gazeran (14. März 2011)

Fritzlkong schrieb:


> Wenn die Liste denn wenigstens richtig wäre, ja.


Ich habe im anfangspost geschrieben:
Wenn etwas falsch ist korrigiert mich bitte!

Also von daher, nich flamen sondern verbessern.

Und die speziellen Rassenboni füge ich heute oder morgen noch hinzu.


----------



## Gazeran (14. März 2011)

Man ich hasse doppelposts -.-


----------



## Amraam (15. März 2011)

> *
> Die Zehnkämpfer (Druiden):
> *
> *Horde:*
> ...



öhm .. nein


Tank:
 +2% bossmiss ist klasse ^^

Das wird später noch besser, je mehr ausweichwertung (ob direckt ausweichwertung, oder aus agi bezogen) du bekommst. -> Nachtelfen-Racial wird immer _mehr_ wert.

Da kritt keinen Direckten DR bekommt, (jedes % braucht genausoviel kritt-wertung wie das vorherige) , aber die % selbst weniger wert werden -> kritt-Racial wird immer weniger wert.

Heiler:
Heilaggro -> Schattenmimik -> Tank kann sich die mobs hohlen.

Auf der Anderen Seite:
Für DD/Heiler ist 2% miss eher sinnfrei. Da macht das kritt-Racial eindeutig mehr sinn.
(sry für rechtschreibfehler, Blütenstauballergie -.-)


----------



## Lloigorr (17. März 2011)

Danke für den Thread!


----------



## K. Jansen (17. März 2011)

Jäger:

Trolle mit Bogen > Orks > Trolle ohne Bogen > Worg > Goblin > Blutelf > Draenei > Zwerg mit Knarre > Nachtelf > Mensch > Untot > Zwerg ohne Knarre = Taure


----------



## Problembeere (18. März 2011)

Wow, das mal eine Klasse, in der irgendjemand schlechter ist als ud. lawl


----------



## Gazeran (18. März 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Wow, das mal eine Klasse, in der irgendjemand schlechter ist als ud. lawl


WTF!?
sry aber ich versteh deinen Post nicht.


----------



## Problembeere (18. März 2011)

Wenn man dem Post vor mir Glauben schenken kann, ist das Racial von Zwergen ohne Knarre und Tauren schlechter als das von Untoten, was gelinde gesagt, überraschend ist, weil Untote das (zum Raiden) unnötigste Racial von allen haben.

...


----------



## Exicoo (18. März 2011)

Den ersten Teil halte ich für unnötig. Ich finde es falsch seine Rasse nur wegen dem besten Bonus zu wählen... da sollte man lieber die Rasse spielen, die einem am meisten gefällt. 
"Orc Magier" Du schreibst zwar, dass sei die beste Kombi, aber ich finde sie absurd, weil die Optik einfach total unpassend ist. 
Naja, ist auch nur meine Meinung  Man versteht aber was ich meine.
Der untere Teil is dagegen sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Fritzlkong (20. März 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Wenn man dem Post vor mir Glauben schenken kann, ist das Racial von Zwergen ohne Knarre und Tauren schlechter als das von Untoten, was gelinde gesagt, überraschend ist, weil Untote das (zum Raiden) unnötigste Racial von allen haben.
> 
> ...



Kann man nichts machen. So ist das nunmal. Mehr HP und 'n 2 sec Stun sind nicht sonderlich toll. PVE, PVP sieht offensichtlich anders aus. Warscheinlich mal wieder Blutelf vorn usw. usf.



Exicoo schrieb:


> "Orc Magier" Du schreibst zwar, dass sei die beste Kombi, aber ich finde sie absurd, weil die Optik einfach total unpassend ist.



Ork Warlock.


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. März 2011)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil halte ich für unnötig. *Ich finde es falsch seine Rasse nur wegen dem besten Bonus zu wählen*... da sollte man lieber die Rasse spielen, die einem am meisten gefällt.
> "Orc Magier" Du schreibst zwar, dass sei die beste Kombi, aber ich finde sie absurd, weil die Optik einfach total unpassend ist.
> Naja, ist auch nur meine Meinung  Man versteht aber was ich meine.
> Der untere Teil is dagegen sehr hilfreich.




Hier geht es aber nunmal genau darum.

Wenn du deine Rasse/Klasse lieber nach persönlichem Geschmack auswählen willst, mach doch einfach nen Thema auf wos darum geht.


----------



## Gazeran (21. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nunmal genau darum.
> 
> Wenn du deine Rasse/Klasse lieber nach persönlichem Geschmack auswählen willst, mach doch einfach nen Thema auf wos darum geht.



So ist es.
Und einen Thread welche klasse am meisten "Style" hat kann man nicht, da jeder Mensch eine andere auffassung von "Style" hat, oder zumindest haben sollte ;D


----------



## villain (31. März 2011)

bei den zwergen fehlt:


Streitkolbenspezialisierung 
"Ihre Vorliebe für Hämmer machen Zwerge mit Streitkolben zu besonders tödlichen Gegnern." (= +3 Waffenkunde bei Verwendung von Streitkolben
 - egal ob ein- oder zweihändig)


----------



## Su-Si (31. März 2011)

Ich finds eigentlich schön, dass sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht hat, um den vielen Fragenden, die sich andauernd nach "der besten" Rassen-Klassen-Kombi erkundigen, eine Antwort zu geben. Ich habe allerdings immer den leisen Verdacht, dass diese Fragen oft eher darauf abzielen, welche Klasse "im Moment" total wahnsinnig irre überlegen ist, um mit der dann zu glänzen...egal...

Ich persönlich halte es im PvE da mit dem "nimm was dir gefällt"-Gedanken. Die Vorteile sind zu klein, um deshalb eine Klasse zu spielen, die ich nicht mag. Im PvP gibt es da ein-zwei Volksfähigkeiten, bei denen man zumindest überlegen kann, ob man die nicht mitnehmen möchte (erhöhte Verstohlenheitsentdeckung oder "Jeder für sich" beim Menschen zB, hat schon gewisse Vorteile, aus nem Stun rauszukommen, ohne dafür den Schmuck anlegen zu müssen).


----------



## Stevesteel (31. März 2011)

Ich selbst habe noch keinen meiner Chars einer Rassenänderung unterzogen.
Sie wurden alle zu Classiczeiten erstellt.
Da war es halt in Raids von Vorteil, wenn man als Untoter einem Fear mehr als andere Rassen wiederstehen konnte oder als Troll-Priester
seinen eigenen kleinen Kampfrausch hatte.
Heutzutage ist halt komplett alles auf DPS ausgelegt, natürlich muss man da einen Orc-Hexenmeister spielen.
Zwar sind die Orc-Hexenmeister die eigentlich ersten gewesen, aber meiner Meinung nach, paßt zu einem Hexenmeister am besten untot.


----------



## Figetftw! (31. März 2011)

Beim Off-Warrior ist Worg > Draenei


----------



## Gazeran (10. Mai 2011)

Ich bump das Ding hier einfach mal.
Wie gesagt, bei Fehlern bitte verbessern, ich bin nicht allwissend ^^


----------



## Königmarcus (9. August 2011)

Mal was zum Horde Druide (Tank). Ich persönlich finde Troll als Tank besser geeignet, ja gut Tauren haben n extra Ausd Buff und n kleinen Stun, aber Trolle haben dafür ne 10%ige HP-Regg, selbst während des Kampfes, was für mich *persönlich* ein besserer Tankskill ist. 
Aber nungut, Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, ne ?


----------



## Gazeran (9. August 2011)

dieser lifereg ist so gering, den merkt man garnicht... :S
zumindest bemerke ich ihn nicht


----------



## Königmarcus (9. August 2011)

naja was heißt gering? sind immerhin 10% vom gesamtleben, also schlecht ist das nicht


----------



## Gazeran (9. August 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> naja was heißt gering? sind immerhin 10% vom gesamtleben, also schlecht ist das nicht



du verstehst was falsch...
10% mehr als der normale Lebensregg also 110% basis lebensregg
und von diesen 110% laufen 10% im fight, also 11% des basislebensregs...
aber der basis lifereg ist seeeeeeeeeehr low


----------



## Königmarcus (9. August 2011)

achso? :O
naja, egal - ich spiel trotzdem troll, alleine schon wegen dem style


----------



## Vatenkeist (3. September 2011)

lifereg beim troll is nais - ich vermisse ihn IMMER wenn ich mal was anderes spiele als Troll.
Juwe Skill beim Drenai ist übrigends +10 erhöht.

kannste ja mal ändern beizeiten


----------



## Gazeran (4. September 2011)

Das mitm Juwe Skill ändere ich sobald ich wieder an nem richtigem PC bin 
Den Liferegg ändere ich nicht einfach so, da will ich Beweise haben! World of Logs (zeigt das den lifereg an?) oder einfach eine Rechnung die dies Belegt.


----------



## Gazeran (5. Oktober 2011)

push it to the top


----------



## Vyperl (5. Oktober 2011)

Das Gnom die beste Rasse für nen Mage sind halt ich für ein Gerücht, die 5% mehr Mana sind als Arkanmage zwar nice, ich finde aber die Hit vom Dreanei und den Critbuff vom Worg stärker.


----------



## Gazeran (5. Oktober 2011)

Vyperl schrieb:


> Das Gnom die beste Rasse für nen Mage sind halt ich für ein Gerücht, die 5% mehr Mana sind als Arkanmage zwar nice, ich finde aber die Hit vom Dreanei und den Critbuff vom Worg stärker.



Bin das grade nochmal am durchrechnen, aber so wies aussieht ist Draenei > Gnome = Worgen


----------



## Versace83 (8. Oktober 2011)

hmm... ganz nett, aber du hättest dir viel Arbeit sparen können. 
Jetzt setzt du dich eben wieder hin und führst folgendes aus:

step 1: markiere alles und klicke auf delete
step 2: schreibe: Undead > all
step 3: es gibt keinen step 3


----------

